# My 1991 Sentra SE



## RIZZO (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.lowmotion.dtdns.net/imageviewer.asp?iPATH=uploaded/RIZZO/1991_sentra_side.jpg


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks nice
i dont dig the tip


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good...


----------

